# FULL BODY FREQUENCY QUESTION



## NEWBEN (May 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Now about to start a full body routine for mass gains and just wondered if its ok to train every 3rd day, this is because i have low recovery rates, i'm worried i might lose muscle gains with to much rest though??? would doing these routines twice a week on monday/thursday be any good/better for gains????

i will alternate these two routines

Routine A

Dips 5x5

Barbell Overhead Press 5x5

Rack Pulls 5x5

Squat 5X5

shrug 5X5

EZ curls 5x5

Dumbbell Single leg Calf raise 4x15

Routine B

Incline Dumbbell Chest Press 3x8

Barbell Row 3x8

Chin Ups 6x3 (40 second rest between sets, allways struggled to progress with these so starting with low reps high sets for strength)

Romanion Deadlifts 3x10

Tricep dips 3x8

Seated calf raises 3x15

Dumbbell bicep curls 3x8

Thanks for your advise and suggestions on this its much appreciated,


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

How long you been training for?be ok if your just starting or not been training too long otherwise it might burn you out if recovery is poor.

I would remove shrugs from workout A as rack deads will work your traps a lot,also put squats before rack pulls.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Low recovery rates or sh1t diet ?

I think your better off sorting diet out then do your routine over 4 days .


----------



## NEWBEN (May 16, 2010)

Diet is solid, all clean cals 3600 a day, why might this burn me out as people do full body 2/3 days a week?? Been off training due to illness so lost what little mass I had on a split routine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NEWBEN said:


> Diet is solid, all clean cals 3600 a day, why might this burn me out as people do full body 2/3 days a week?? Been off training due to illness so lost what little mass I had on a split routine


because if diet and rest is spot on then recovery is quick and burning out (overtraining) is not possible , but muscle fatigue is .


----------



## NEWBEN (May 16, 2010)

Ok what routine/frequency would you suggest based around compound lifts??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> because if diet and rest is spot on then recovery is quick and burning out (overtraining) is not possible , but muscle fatigue is .


x2 nice one Ewen,how many people confuse the two a?Great point:rockon:

Watch out mate it could be Ewen for Mod soon!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

What ewen said! Bloke in my gym has no sleep, reckons he eats perfect, I know he trains shotloads of volume yet his abs aren't obvious to say the least and he's not growing. Keep telling him to cut down the training and focus on recovery. You don't build muscle in the gym you damage it. Build muscle while resting and supplying it with nutrients


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

NEWBEN said:


> Diet is solid, all clean cals 3600 a day, why might this burn me out as people do full body 2/3 days a week?? Been off training due to illness so lost what little mass I had on a split routine


Cos if your liftng heavy weights they take more recovering from than newbie weights, you just gonna have to try it see how you get on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NEWBEN said:


> Ok what routine/frequency would you suggest based around compound lifts??


im following 2 routines currently and as of this sat im adding back in strongman event work .

routine is like this ...

mon thurs friday wendlers 5-3-1

tuesday ed coans deadlift routine

sat will be 3-5 events .

i am assisted .

the above requires me to have a great balanced diet lots of wholesome food and a good rest/sleep .

i suffer with sleep apnea so use a mask and machine to keep me breathing this in turn keeps me in deep sleep (REM) so i get quality sleep , after my event stuff i will have a nap 30 mins ish .

i try to keep protein 350+g per day the most of it being from 4pm onwards , sunday is a day of rest and food which would consist of 2-3 roast dinners .

this works for me im not saying you should do this but food water and good sleep is very important .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> im following 2 routines currently and as of this sat im adding back in strongman event work .
> 
> routine is like this ...
> 
> ...


The sleep apnea mate--i had it-no surprise realy but,try puttin 6ins blocks at top of bed(bricks on side)as this stops acid reflux-caused by use of the kinda weights you and i use,for a while neck some anti acid too.The reflux valve that holds down acids etc can be weakened by straining!I am 90% good on this and sleep well now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> The sleep apnea mate--i had it-no surprise realy but,try puttin 6ins blocks at top of bed(bricks on side)as this stops acid reflux-caused by use of the kinda weights you and i use,for a while neck some anti acid too.The reflux valve that holds down acids etc can be weakened by straining!I am 90% good on this and sleep well now.


cheers mate i might try this , mine is apparntly caused by brain signals not signalling the bit in airway to open close when it should .

i have a lazy brain :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> cheers mate i might try this , mine is apparntly caused by brain signals not signalling the bit in airway to open close when it should .
> 
> i have a lazy brain :lol:


That is what they told me as its in their script bud.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> That is what they told me as its in their script bud.


yeah it did sound a little pre programmed , so what your saying is basically raising the head 6 ish inches above normal height ? i sleep with 3 pillows so im already raised up im gonna be sleeping sat up right lol

the test they did recorded me waking 76 times in one hour and that was the low one lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah it did sound a little pre programmed , so what your saying is basically raising the head 6 ish inches above normal height ? i sleep with 3 pillows so im already raised up im gonna be sleeping sat up right lol
> 
> the test they did recorded me waking 76 times in one hour and that was the low one lol


Great that test,i could'nt sleep with it on and put on the dog! lol What you are doing can cut air off more,what i suggest is the angle of thewhole body is changed the old addidge "water cannot run uphill"was my theory,also get a saline nasal spray to lube your nose/throght also good if your nose dries up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Great that test,i could'nt sleep with it on and put on the dog! lol What you are doing can cut air off more,what i suggest is the angle of thewhole body is changed the old addidge "water cannot run uphill"was my theory,also get a saline nasal spray to lube your nose/throght also good if your nose dries up.


 :lol: bet the dog found it weird .

yeah i might try it mate cheers .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> :lol: bet the dog found it weird .
> 
> yeah i might try it mate cheers .


No prob mate nice to find 1 thing your not aware of you're a regular "power wikapedia"


----------

